# Грыжа в поясничном отделе 0,8 мм с формированием секвестра. Помогите!



## AngelsTatyana (22 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте! Помогите советом,  уважаемые врачи и люди которые с этим столкнулись или прошли этот ад. Изначально коснулась с резкой болью в феврале, думала продуло или защемило что то. Но когда стало отдавать в ногу, подумала что пора уже к неврологу. Невролог сразу сказал что возможно грыжа, ну собственно пошла я на МРТ. А там...страшно представить. Я приложу файл с моим заключением сюда. Если немного коротко то грыжа в пояснично-крестцовом отделе 0,7 мм с каудальной миграцией и еще с формрованием секвестра. Мне сразу было сказано что дорогуша сразу под нож. НО!!! Я не согласилась, обошла 5!!!Неврологов платных, бесплатных, из них двое сказали что МОЖНО ПОБОРОТЬСЯ, но путь будет сложный. Лечение полноценное я начала только в апреле,  т.к. а именно ЭЛЕКТРОФОРЕЗ С КАРИПАИНОМ, УКОЛЫ, ТАБЛЕТКИ, АППЛИКАТОР ЛЯПКО. Плюс недавно подключила HILT терапию (лазер). Было одно обострение из-за своей глупости напрягла спину, забылась. После него онемела нога (голень),  но я хожу нормально, единственное по ступенькам подхрамываю. Пока все тихо...иногда ноет поясница, но это терпимо. ПОМОГИТЕ ЗНАЮЩИЕ ЛЮДИ, я пока мрт не хочу делать, говорят рано, на верном ли япут,или это бесполезно, и секвестр это только операция?


----------



## La murr (22 Май 2017)

@AngelsTatyana, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему *необходимыми сведениями* 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

К сожалению, Вы лечились не у тех врачей.
Избежать оперативного лечения Вам поможет обращение за помощью к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу или Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу (AIR)


----------



## AngelsTatyana (23 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> К сожалению, Вы лечились не у тех врачей...


Я извиняюсь, как понять не у тех врачей? Я у московских врачей,  в центре Дикуля прохожу лечение, по крайней мере последний месяц.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (23 Май 2017)

AngelsTatyana написал(а):


> Я извиняюсь, как понять не у тех врачей? Я у московских врачей,  в центре Дикуля прохожу лечение, по крайней мере последний месяц.


"Если Вы получили не тот ответ, значит Вы задали не тот вопрос!"


----------



## AngelsTatyana (23 Май 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> "Если Вы получили не тот ответ, значит Вы задали не тот вопрос!"


Извините я не хотела Вас как то задеть, просто не поняла вашего ответа сначала, и на форуме этом плохо еще ориентируюсь


----------

